# Healthcare for UK citizens after Brexit



## Taker3075 (Jun 28, 2016)

Am I right in Thinking if you retire to Spain and are not in receipt of a state pension and you don't work you need private healthcare for 12 months with no copay to enable you to get residency then after 12 months you can pay into the state scheme?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Taker3075 said:


> Am I right in Thinking if you retire to Spain and are not in receipt of a state pension and you don't work you need private healthcare for 12 months with no copay to enable you to get residency then after 12 months you can pay into the state scheme?


Yes, in some areas, but not in every region


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Taker3075 said:


> I suppose the population of expats will never increase again because after Brexit for those wanting to move to Spain will probably lose the S1 and their pensions will be frozen.


Not all of us who move to Spain are pensioners


----------



## Taker3075 (Jun 28, 2016)

Yes I understand that but I am just looking after Brexit


----------



## Taker3075 (Jun 28, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> Yes, in some areas, but not in every region


Does Andalucia


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Taker3075 said:


> Does Andalucia


yes, the_ convenio especial_ is available in Andalucía


----------



## dallasjs (Jun 5, 2017)

Taker3075 said:


> Am I right in Thinking if you retire to Spain and are not in receipt of a state pension and you don't work you need private healthcare for 12 months with no copay to enable you to get residency then after 12 months you can pay into the state scheme?


This is correct while the UK is part of the EU. I am originally from Australia, and am required to have ongoing private medical insurance. I need to demonstrate that when I renew my Residency every 5 years. This may well apply to people form the UK after brexit.


----------



## Taker3075 (Jun 28, 2016)

All I can say is if Spain and the UK don't come to some sort of agreement after Brexit only the rich will be able to live in Spain and as the older generation dies off there will be no one to replace them.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Taker3075 said:


> All I can say is if Spain and the UK don't come to some sort of agreement after Brexit only the rich will be able to live in Spain and as the older generation dies off there will be no one to replace them.


Everyone from all the other EU countries will still have freedom of movement.

Just the Brits not coming will hardly be noticed.


----------



## Rick7591 (May 27, 2018)

Hi, would this apply presently in the Murcia region?


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

> Originally Posted by Taker3075 View Post
> Am I right in Thinking if you retire to Spain and are not in receipt of a state pension and you don't work you need private healthcare for 12 months with no copay to enable you to get residency then after 12 months you can pay into the state scheme?
> 
> 
> ...


As I understand it the Convenio Especial is accessible to *everyone* in the areas it is available if they qualify, it is nothing to do with the EU as it is based on residency not nationality.

Yes, No?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Tigerlillie said:


> As I understand it the Convenio Especial is accessible to *everyone* in the areas it is available if they qualify, it is nothing to do with the EU as it is based on residency not nationality.
> 
> Yes, No?


Yes. I know one of our members, Elyles, who is a US citizen, has posted that he receives healthcare via the Convenio Especial.


----------



## booksurfer (Apr 21, 2018)

Tigerlillie said:


> As I understand it the Convenio Especial is accessible to *everyone* in the areas it is available if they qualify, it is nothing to do with the EU as it is based on residency not nationality.


Yes, that's my understanding, it's not based on your original nationality or whether you're an EU citizen or not.

I think it was already mentioned here, but it also depends on whether the region you live in has this scheme operational. I know Andalucia operates it, but not all do.

From memory the scheme costs around €60 a month if aged under 65 and then jumps up to €160 a month over that age.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

booksurfer said:


> Yes, that's my understanding, it's not based on your original nationality or whether you're an EU citizen or not.
> 
> I think it was already mentioned here, but it also depends on whether the region you live in has this scheme operational. I know Andalucia operates it, but not all do.
> 
> From memory the scheme costs around €60 a month if aged under 60 (or it might be 65) and then jumps up to €160 a month over that age.


It is €60 per person per month for those aged up to 65 and €157 per month for those aged 65 and over. It does not cover the cost of medication, for which anyone covered by the Convenio Especial would have to pay full price.


----------



## booksurfer (Apr 21, 2018)

Rick7591 said:


> Hi, would this apply presently in the Murcia region?


Looks like it, but you should check on this yourself to be sure:

Convenio Especial in Murcia


----------



## booksurfer (Apr 21, 2018)

Lynn R said:


> It is €60 per person per month for those aged up to 65 and €157 per month for those aged 65 and over. It does not cover the cost of medication, for which anyone covered by the Convenio Especial would have to pay full price.


Ahh thank you for clarifying. I was working from memory, I wasn't far off!


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

booksurfer said:


> Yes, that's my understanding, it's not based on your original nationality or whether you're an EU citizen or not.
> 
> I think it was already mentioned here, but it also depends on whether the region you live in has this scheme operational. I know Andalucia operates it, but not all do.
> 
> From memory the scheme costs around €60 a month if aged under 65 and then jumps up to €160 a month over that age.


I thought it was right but I just wanted to clarify as Dallasjs posted incorrect information:



> Originally Posted by dallasjs View Post
> *This is correct while the UK is part of the EU*. I am originally from Australia, and am required to have ongoing private medical insurance.


That is incorrect info as we have both pointed out (Lynn as well) that the Convenio Especial is open to anyone (that has no other access to healthcare) to join for a monthly fee based on legal residency and not nationality.

I also found this list of regions where the Convenio Especial is available from the British Embassy site.

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/healthcare-in-spain#healthcare-entitlement


Andalucía (No link available yet.Please enquire directly at your nearest local health centre).
Baleares (No link available yet. Please enquire directly at the following Points of contact in Baleares (PDF, 181KB, 1 page) .
Canarias
Castilla y León
Galicia
Madrid
Murcia
Valencia

Updates for the other regions will be provided as and when the schemes are launched.

I am assuming this list is a little out of date as Andalucia has the Convenio now. I'm sure Megsmum has also said she has it where she lives in Extremadura.


----------



## dallasjs (Jun 5, 2017)

Tigerlillie said:


> I thought it was right but I just wanted to clarify as Dallasjs posted incorrect information:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The information I quoted was told to me at the Extranjeros office in Malaga when I applied for Residency. I was told that I need to maintain private medical insurance in order to renew my Residency after 5 years.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dallasjs said:


> The information I quoted was told to me at the Extranjeros office in Malaga when I applied for Residency. I was told that I need to maintain private medical insurance in order to renew my Residency after 5 years.


Assuming it's since Andalucía made the _convenio especia_l available, they advised you incorrectly.


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

dallasjs said:


> The information I quoted was told to me at the Extranjeros office in Malaga when I applied for Residency. I was told that I need to maintain private medical insurance in order to renew my Residency after 5 years.


As with a lot of things in Spain (and France too) it can depend on the day, on the person you see and their interpretations of the rules.

If, after one year of legal residency, you have no access to state healthcare through the normal channels ie autonomo (where you pay to be self employed) or through your employer you are entitled to apply for the Convenio Especial if it is available in the region you reside.


----------



## dallasjs (Jun 5, 2017)

xabiachica said:


> Assuming it's since Andalucía made the _convenio especia_l available, they advised you incorrectly.


I became a Resident in January this year. I was told that it is because I am a non EU citizen (married to an EU citizen). I can also pay into the Convenio Especial too.

I should add that I would be happy to be proved wrong on this, however this information was given to me by the official in the office in Malaga and later confirmed to be correct by my gestor.


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

dallasjs said:


> I became a Resident in January this year. I was told that it is because I am a non EU citizen (married to an EU citizen). I can also pay into the Convenio Especial too.


You will have to wait until your first year is up before you can apply but as Lynn pointed out in her post another forum member who is American receives his healthcare through the Convenio Especial.

It has nothing to do with nationality, it is based on residency therefore you were incorrectly advised.


----------



## dallasjs (Jun 5, 2017)

Tigerlillie said:


> You will have to wait until your first year is up before you can apply but as Lynn pointed out in her post another forum member who is American receives his healthcare through the Convenio Especial.
> 
> It has nothing to do with nationality, it is based on residency therefore you were incorrectly advised.


Please note that I said I can get Convenio Especial after one year. However, I still need private medical insurance for renewal of my Residency in 5 years. Although requiring payment contributions, Convenio Especial is state based care. Residency for non EU citizens requires full private medical insurance. Again, I repeat, that is what I was told in Malaga at the Extranjeros office and also confirmed by my gestor.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

dallasjs said:


> Please note that I said I can get Convenio Especial after one year. However, I still need private medical insurance for renewal of my Residency in 5 years. Although requiring payment contributions, Convenio Especial is state based care. Residency for non EU citizens requires full private medical insurance. Again, I repeat, that is what I was told in Malaga at the Extranjeros office and also confirmed by my gestor.


A number of people have told you that you have been misinformed.

I will also state that you have been misinformed.

If you want to believe that they are correct, why not ask another gestor or perhaps another extranjeria or even CAB Spain.


----------



## booksurfer (Apr 21, 2018)

dallasjs said:


> Please note that I said I can get Convenio Especial after one year. However, I still need private medical insurance for renewal of my Residency in 5 years.


Have you asked them if joining Convenio Especial replaces the requirement for having private medical insurance when you renew your residency after 5 years?

Because that's what you need to do.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

*Healthcare & all the other extra red tape & inconveniences for UK citizens in the EU after Brexit !!*

Here's my game plan of what I will be doing & I would suggest ALL British Expats should do the same
after Brexit and that's to itemize every extra document, every extra charge and every bill that
you never had while the UK was a member of the EU; photocopy them and then send 
them all, recorded delivery to Messrs Boris Johnson, Jacob Rees-Mogg, David Davis, Michael Gove,
Liam Fox and Theresa May.

All you need say to drive home your point to these notorious Brexiteers is this:

Here's another fine mess you Brexiteers got me into !!


----------



## Rick7591 (May 27, 2018)

Thanks Booksurfer


----------

